# Renaissance's "compositions"



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't know if it is a good idea, but anyway... I must say before that I don't have any formal training in music, I don't play any instruments, these are pieces written very shortly after I learnt some basic music theory, so you will inevitable hear dissonances and things going crazy in them. I have already put some of them before, here, somewhere on this sub-forum. And, they do not follow an strict form or techniques...I am too beginner to know how to do such things  However, I tried to maintain some basic counterpoint rules throughout my small output. Enjoy !


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

The piano part is really simple, I know, only standard chord progressions with a weak melody...
















And this one is only an experiment 






And I think I should stop here, I don't want to be taken as a troll.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Renaissance, you are almost as prolific as Billy!

EDIT: Ah, I see you have posted each movement as a separate video - my apologies. There are too many compositions for me to listen to them all now, but so far I like the triple 'concerto' best (if I have the apostraphes right), which has some very interesting harmonies I thought. I must say I am struck by the strong similarity between the style of these and my style before I became all Classical. These are much more harmonically interesting though (I knew nothing).


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you ! I guess I am quite prolific, I spend very little time on compositions like those, but not really as Billy !  I mean there is barely an hour of music, and I composed these pieces over a period of 4 maybe 5 days. I try to make use of chromatic language in the best way I can... (and I also use modal mixtures and pentatonic scales.) But I have more to study before I can come up with something interesting. I just hope I will have the time for it. Anyway, thank you for your thoughts ! :tiphat:


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

I've just finished another musical "joke". It took me two hours !


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

Today...


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

Some medieval-minimalist crap made up this evening.


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

Just to clean the dust from this thread...


----------

